# God Speed Kona



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Kona went to Rainbow Bridge at 9:30 this morning. She was 18 years old.

I have had her since she was very young. We found her the month of Hurricane Andrew in 1992 when we lived in Homestead, FL.
She had kittens and no home.
We found families for the kittens and we kept Kona.
We had her fixed and got her healthy.
When hurricane Andrew came, she had shelter from the storm.

She was diagnosed with Lymphoma about a month ago.

Yesterday she could hardly walk and was stumbling and that is when I said enough.
She showed no signs of being in pain, but I had to force feed her.
The steroid shots didn't work anymore.

Dr.Weiss came to the house and put her to sleep with her family around her this morning.

She is with Cisco now.(other 18 year old cat that died last year) 

God Speed Kona









We will Always Love You.

R.I.P.



http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


I am just numb.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace Kona. I am so sorry for your loss. She lived a long happy life with you. Without you and your family she would not have had it so good. Prayers to you and your family


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Kona


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## midnight804 (Jun 13, 2008)

that stinks







sorry for your loss.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry...

God bless her and all your family in this heart-wrenching loss!

There will be a reunion to look forward to!

Tanya


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry
may she be at peace


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so very sorry. Kona was a very beautiful and lucky girl to have you to watch over her and love her all these years.

{{hugs}}


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Kona was very lucky to have you.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Kora was one beautiful cat.







Kora


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP, Kona.









My sympathy and




























on the loss of your beautiful cat. His long life (while even forever is not long enough) is a testament to your care.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

What a beautiful cat, I am sucker for green eyes.

RIP Kona.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear of Kona's passing. It is always hard to say goodbye to a beloved friend, but a friend of so many long years does indeed leave you numb.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I am so sorry.
What a lovely lad she was! And had a great life with you too. If not for you she would never have been the wonderful cat she became.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words.
They really do help.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to you on the passing of Kona. She was absolutely beautiful and I'm sure a comfort in your life. May her memories stay alive in your heart.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear you lost Kona. She was beautiful.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

It sounds like Kona couldn't have asked for a better life than the one she spent with you. She was a beautiful cat. RIP Kona.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous cat you had!! I can only imagine your pain as I look at my cat rubbing his face against the computer right now..They are such an important part of our lives and they make our life so much better. Cats tend to be the less active part of our life, the dogs take so much time, but the cats are always there, purring, rubbing themselves against us and just loving us.
You are so lucky to have had her in your life for 18 years! She lived a long full life. 
RIP Kona!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Kona.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

R.I.P Kona









Im so sorry. I lost my adopted cat about 2 yrs ago. I still miss her. 

Kona was so pretty!


----------

